
Ask HN: How to manufacture a great physical award medal? - putzdown
I have an employee to whom I want to give a truly epic physical award. From time to time I&#x27;ll see some of the things Blizzard gives out for employee anniversaries and envy their creativity and craft. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blizzard.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;company&#x2F;about&#x2F;b20&#x2F;sword-and-shield.html My question: Where might one go about having a custom award of this calibre created? There are plenty of online shops that sell somewhat customized trophies and medallions. But I&#x27;m looking for someone who can create a truly impressive piece on a one-off basis. A Google search on this topic is flooded with mediocre-looking options. What&#x27;s a good option?
======
detaro
Don't look for people making "awards" specifically, but either, if you have an
idea, people making the kind of thing you want to give, or doing all kinds of
things. E.g. there's really talented folks making props, cosplay gear, ...
that could do something that works as an award too. Random (high-profile)
example:
[http://www.volpinprops.com/portfolio/](http://www.volpinprops.com/portfolio/)
\- doing all kinds of things, including pretty awesome trophies.

